# Resonator delete pipe or exhaust shop?



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

I'm thinking about grabbing the ECS resonator delete pipe for $130. My buddy who's a big VW guy said to just find a local shop to do it and it wouldn't be more than $100. 
Thoughts?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

It depends if you want a reversible install.

For the sale price, ECS’ pipe comes with clamps so you could reinstall your resonator and doesn’t seem like a bad price.

An exhaust shop would likely be cheaper to just weld a straight pipe in. But then you’d have to pay to get it reversed later if needed.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

It's hard to give advice without knowing what shop you're talking about and exactly what they're going to do. 

I'd bet, however, that if a shop charges you less than $100, they're not going to be putting in a stainless, mandrel-bent pipe with OEM-style hangers and fit it with clamps. It'll probably be aluminized steel and welded in. Which, bboshart said, is not easily reversible.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Understand. Thanks. 
I'll ask the shop for specifics when I stop in tomorrow.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Xshot said:


> Understand. Thanks.
> I'll ask the shop for specifics when I stop in tomorrow.




I have the ECS resonator pipe just waiting in the box for me to find the time. Lots of positive feedback so far on deleting the resonator, and I'm looking forward to unleashing a little more VR growl.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Been wanting to do this too but can't decide whether to just go straight to shop or buy the delete kit. B2fab is pricier than the Ecs one 


Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

How much of a difference is there between the ECS and B2B, if any?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

While I have neither, it looks like the B2B has slip joints on both ends, while the ECS pipe relies on their clamps and the pipes to butt up to one another (they suggest leaving a small gap between the ends). Other than that, they are just a pretty simple stainless straight pipe.


----------



## hashamhk (Nov 20, 2020)

Anyone know if there is a difference in sound between the Wookie (B2B) vs the ECS pipe? That price difference seems is very interesting. The piping appears to be the same made out of T304 Stainless Steel, per the website the Wookie 70mm in thickness could that be it that sets it apart?


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Went to the shop today. Aluminized welded in for $100ish. 
Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Now that you have pricing, it’s really up to you since it’s your car.

I would rather spend the extra $29 on my $30-50k car to have the stainless, reversible part.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

bboshart said:


> Now that you have pricing, it’s really up to you since it’s your car.
> 
> I would rather spend the extra $29 on my $30-50k car to have the stainless, reversible part.


What do you gain from that 2-3' piece of pipe being stainless?

In my mind, I'm thinking $100 for then to do it. And if I hate it, have them put it back on for another $200. So $70 more to not have to mess around with it twice (if I hate it), and $30 less if I like it.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

those pieces pre-fabed from ecs or the other also have hangers built-in. I doubt a muffler shop will bend, weld hangers, and install for $100.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Xshot said:


> What do you gain from that 2-3' piece of pipe being stainless?
> 
> In my mind, I'm thinking $100 for then to do it. And if I hate it, have them put it back on for another $200. So $70 more to not have to mess around with it twice (if I hate it), and $30 less if I like it.


A non-stainless piece will work fine (I had a non-stainless downpipe on my R).

I was thinking more of the reversible nature of it. Since price is an issue, you can put it back to stock when you get rid of the car and sell it to someone else later to recoup $$ or remove it at your leisure if you don’t like it.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> those pieces pre-fabed from ecs or the other also have hangers built-in. I doubt a muffler shop will bend, weld hangers, and install for $100.


What makes those hangers better than whatever this shop would put in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Nothing at all. Just saying a shop isn't going to bend the pipe, swage it, cut out your current resonator, bend hangers, weld the hangers, install the new pipe, and clamp it (or weld it) on all for $100. I just don't see it.

IF they do, it is not going to be a mandrel bend for sure. It will not be stainless either.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Guys seem to be way over thinking this. When I did my friends Atlas it took longer to get on the lift than it did to do the work. $100 easily covers 2' of pipe, hanger, and a few mins of labor. 




bboshart said:


> Now that you have pricing, it’s really up to you since it’s your car.
> 
> I would rather spend the extra $29 on my $30-50k car to have the stainless, reversible part.


Its all reversible, same way you cut the resonator out the first time, you can cut out the straight pipe to reverse it. 


There is another option, cut open the resonator, slap a short piece of straight pipe in there, and weld it back up. You keep the OEM hangers, OEM look, etc, just get more sound.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

skydaman said:


> Its all reversible, same way you cut the resonator out the first time, you can cut out the straight pipe to reverse it.


Of course it’s all reversible. It ends up being more costly and time consuming when you want it reversed and have to spend your time and money going back to the exhaust shop to get them to cut it out again.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

bboshart said:


> Of course it’s all reversible. It ends up being more costly and time consuming when you want it reversed and have to spend your time and money going back to the exhaust shop to get them to cut it out again.


True but the cost is so low it doesn't matter. As you said earlier anyone driving a $30-50k car isn't going to miss $100 to change things back and forth.


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

skydaman said:


> True but the cost is so low it doesn't matter. As you said earlier anyone driving a $30-50k car isn't going to miss $100 to change things back and forth.


I think cost would matter as this entire post has been about cost. OP was initially deciding about a $30 difference. I guess I misunderstood the post. Oh well 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Maybe for the OP, but I personally don’t care. ~$100 to reverse is more than likely much cheaper then dealing with a potential loss when you go to sell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Maybe for the OP, but I personally don’t care. ~$100 to reverse is more than likely much cheaper then dealing with a potential loss when you go to sell.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I doubt anyone would even notice, they may even prefer it. 





bboshart said:


> I think cost would matter as this entire post has been about cost. OP was initially deciding about a $30 difference. I guess I misunderstood the post. Oh well 🤷‍♂️


I was going off what he said below:



Xshot said:


> In my mind, I'm thinking $100 for then to do it. And if I hate it, have them put it back on for another $200. So $70 more to not have to mess around with it twice (if I hate it), and $30 less if I like it.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Thanks for all the input. 
Really what I was asking I guess was the stainless worth the $30 extra plus the hassle of doing it myself? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]skydaman [/mention]maybe, but if you trade it in I can only imagine. I had a dealer try to tell me they’d need to get a whole new bumper since I had a tow plate license plate holder. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I just installed my ECS pipe. Love it. Subtle and about as much extra noise as you'd want on a family SUV.

I'd rather have stainless than aluminized, and for me, I wanted this to be easily reversible. Like, with a box wrench rather than a cutter and welding torch...

The ECS pipe uses flared OEM-style rods which won't slip off the rubber hangers. Wouldn't be surprised if your shop welds on simple rods for your $100 special.

If you don't want the hassle of doing it yourself, ask your shop if they'll install the B2B or ECS pipe.

That said, the ECS pipe is on backorder with a ship date of April 28, which may affect your decision.


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

mhjett said:


> I just installed my ECS pipe. Love it. Subtle and about as much extra noise as you'd want on a family SUV.
> 
> I'd rather have stainless than aluminized, and for me, I wanted this to be easily reversible. Like, with a box wrench rather than a cutter and welding torch...
> 
> ...


Awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

Ok. Fine. I'll buy the ECS pipe and do it myself. 
All of you have talked me into it. 
You guys happy now?


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Lol damn so much madness.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I'd get the pipe. Easier to reverse and you can do this as an easy DIY - better to get the exhaust pipe cutter tool but even a sawzall can make quick work of the single cut you need to do.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]skydaman [/mention]maybe, but if you trade it in I can only imagine. I had a dealer try to tell me they’d need to get a whole new bumper since I had a tow plate license plate holder.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I've had mixed results, some look out the window and say its fine, others go over it with a fine tooth comb. Not sure what a tow plate is, but I told my dealer not to drill into mine for a plate holder. 




Xshot said:


> Ok. Fine. I'll buy the ECS pipe and do it myself.
> All of you have talked me into it.
> You guys happy now?


Cant go wrong with it. Unless you plan to mod the muffler as well, then the ECS pipe alone is pretty dang loud.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Virginia for you, requires a front license plate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Virginia for you, requires a front license plate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everyone is supposed to drive the speed limit as well, does everyone stick to that?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

Xshot said:


> Ok. Fine. I'll buy the ECS pipe and do it myself.
> All of you have talked me into it.
> You guys happy now?


not until you get this magical 100$ quote


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

skydaman said:


> Everyone is supposed to drive the speed limit as well, does everyone stick to that?


No, but where I’m at in VA it’s easy pickings for them with that offense. Ain’t nobody got time for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> No, but where I’m at in VA it’s easy pickings for them with that offense. Ain’t nobody got time for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ive been pulled over for that once in 25 years, my odds seem good. None of my vehicles have a front plate, useless and ugly devices. If they want to waste their time over a $50 ticket without any points so be it.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

For the record, I ran no front plate in Northern Virginia on our Atlas from September 2018 when we bought it until we moved out of state in May 2019. No problems. Lindsay VW was kind enough to not drill the bumper of our brand new $46k vehicle. Also ran no front plate on my old VR6 Jetta for about 4 years without issue. Don't quote me, but I don't think it's a primary offense.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

It’s not, just a fine and the hassle of it all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xshot (May 10, 2018)

speed51133! said:


> not until you get this magical 100$ quote


I got the quote on Monday. $100 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

It also depends on what you want to do. I decided to go to my muffler shop cut out the suitcase (weighs 57lbs) and run a pipe with tips through the defused. I created extra flow and brought a little more growl. The resonator delete is good, but that is where you get the drone and you also lose a little bit of power.

good article to read:Difference Between A Resonator Delete And A Muffler Delete


Go to any muffler shop they will basically tell you the same. It’s almost like running 2 sound dampening.. just depends on where you want to hear the growl.


----------



## Frstrtdmac (Jan 23, 2021)

It also depends on what you want to do. I decided to go to my muffler shop cut out the suitcase (weighs 57lbs) and run a pipe with tips through the defused. I created extra flow and brought a little more growl. The resonator delete is good, but that is where you get the drone and you also lose a little bit of power.

good article to read:Difference Between A Resonator Delete And A Muffler Delete


Go to any muffler shop they will basically tell you the same. It’s almost like running 2 sound dampening.. just depends on where you want to hear the growl.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Frstrtdmac said:


> It also depends on what you want to do. I decided to go to my muffler shop cut out the suitcase (weighs 57lbs) and run a pipe with tips through the defused. I created extra flow and brought a little more growl. The resonator delete is good, but that is where you get the drone and you also lose a little bit of power.
> 
> good article to read:Difference Between A Resonator Delete And A Muffler Delete
> 
> ...


Any sound clips on the muffler delete? I already have an idea of the resonator delete but if you only did the muffler, interested to hear. Thinking of doing the same with extending the pipes through the fake tails

Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------

